# YouTube video issues on Apple



## Beebo (2 Jul 2021)

It seems that YouTube videos and Apple devices are struggling for compatibility at the moment. 
The Friday music threads is unreadable for me for the second week in a row. 
Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## FishFright (2 Jul 2021)

Have you tried a different browser ?


----------



## Cycleops (2 Jul 2021)

This is what Apple say:
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204098


----------



## newfhouse (3 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> It seems that YouTube videos and Apple devices are struggling for compatibility at the moment.
> The Friday music threads is unreadable for me for the second week in a row.
> Any idea how to fix it?


Same here using iPad OS 14.6. Something changed about a month or so ago. It’s the same in Safari, DDG, Chrome, Firefox and Opera. I wonder if there’s either a change in the forum software or some Apple security feature that’s not playing nicely.


----------



## Beebo (3 Jul 2021)

newfhouse said:


> Same here using iPad OS 14.6. Something changed about a month or so ago. It’s the same in Safari, DDG, Chrome, Firefox and Opera. I wonder if there’s either a change in the forum software or some Apple security feature that’s not playing nicely.


Yep 14.6 on my phone and iPad. Both have stopped working with 90% of the videos. But some still work which is odd.


----------



## kayakerles (4 Jul 2021)

Still using iPad IOS 14.2.2 here and all is still working well. Points to newer versions having something not quite right, perhaps.


----------



## newfhouse (25 Aug 2021)

Bump.


----------



## Beebo (25 Aug 2021)

newfhouse said:


> Bump.


I still suffer from the problem and there doesn’t seem to be an easy fix. 
But interestingly it seems to be mainly music videos. I can see all the comedy clips in the Sean Lock thread, so I wonder if it is some sort of music rights issue.


----------



## kayakerles (25 Aug 2021)

iOS 14.7.1 on iPad mini now. 2/3 of YouTube music vids on CC don’t play any more. Sad.


----------



## Shaun (29 Aug 2021)

kayakerles said:


> iOS 14.7.1 on iPad mini now. 2/3 of YouTube music vids on CC don’t play any more. Sad.


Do all YouTube videos on other sites play okay? If it's specific to CC it may be something that will improve over the coming months as I update the forum software.


----------



## Buck (29 Aug 2021)

@Shaun Apparently it’s a “known bug in XF2.2.6”. Not sure what version of XenForo CC is running?


----------



## Shaun (29 Aug 2021)

Buck said:


> @Shaun Apparently it’s a “known bug in XF2.2.6”. Not sure what version of XenForo CC is running?


We're running an older version.


----------



## newfhouse (8 Oct 2021)

I’m now on iPad OS 15.01. No change to this behaviour


----------



## figbat (8 Oct 2021)

Same here. About 1 in 10 videos show up on iPhone or iPad (both iOS 15). They all work ok on a windows laptop on the same WiFi connection.


----------



## Chromatic (19 Oct 2021)

Same here too. 
I'm on an iPad on iOS 9.3.5 (when I check for updates it states that my ipad is up to date, the lying gits)


----------



## mistyoptic (22 Oct 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Same here too.
> I'm on an iPad on iOS 9.3.5 (when I check for updates it states that my ipad is up to date, the lying gits)


Think that just means your iPad is running the best iOS it’s capable of. How old is it?


----------



## Chromatic (22 Oct 2021)

mistyoptic said:


> Think that just means your iPad is running the best iOS it’s capable of. How old is it?


Can't remember but it must be at the very least 5 years old, very probably older.


----------



## newfhouse (30 Dec 2021)

Am I alone in finding that this issue has disappeared / been resolved? My iOS hasn’t changed and it doesn’t appear that XenForo on this site has been updated yet, but embedded YouTube videos seem to be working again. Good news.


----------



## Arrowfoot (31 Dec 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Same here too.
> I'm on an iPad on iOS 9.3.5 (when I check for updates it states that my ipad is up to date, the lying gits)


Apple as well as most devices will stop at a certain OS after a few years and the releases of multiple later models. They will no longer allow newer upgrades. The device engineering (hardware) can longer handle the heavier newer OS. So your older devices can function reasonably well but can't do much of latest swanky stuff. 

This is how computing works from inception. My older iPad can't go further than 12.1.1 about 2 years ago. It was purchased in 2014. The latest version is 15.x 

In all such cases the companies make an announcement about 6 months prior to expiry of OS support.


----------



## mistyoptic (31 Dec 2021)

newfhouse said:


> Am I alone in finding that this issue has disappeared / been resolved? My iOS hasn’t changed and it doesn’t appear that XenForo on this site has been updated yet, but embedded YouTube videos seem to be working again. Good news.


Just checked the chain and last week’s Friday night…

all good but one. Something certainly changed 👍


----------



## Chromatic (31 Dec 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Apple as well as most devices will stop at a certain OS after a few years and the releases of multiple later models. They will no longer allow newer upgrades. The device engineering (hardware) can longer handle the heavier newer OS. So your older devices can function reasonably well but can't do much of latest swanky stuff.
> 
> This is how computing works from inception. My older iPad can't go further than 12.1.1 about 2 years ago. It was purchased in 2014. The latest version is 15.x
> 
> In all such cases the companies make an announcement about 6 months prior to expiry of OS support.


Yes, I know all that really but it is all still very annoying.


----------



## Chromatic (31 Dec 2021)

mistyoptic said:


> Just checked the chain and last week’s Friday night…
> 
> all good but one. Something certainly changed 👍


I've just checked too and it works as it used to, that's good news.


----------



## Beebo (31 Dec 2021)

newfhouse said:


> Am I alone in finding that this issue has disappeared / been resolved? My iOS hasn’t changed and it doesn’t appear that XenForo on this site has been updated yet, but embedded YouTube videos seem to be working again. Good news.


This is the sort of thing that drives a Luddite like me crazy. 
There is no reason for it.


----------



## mistyoptic (31 Dec 2021)

Beebo said:


> This is the sort of thing that drives a Luddite like me crazy.
> There is no reason for it.


I disagree. It's a computer...


----------



## newfhouse (31 Dec 2021)

Beebo said:


> There is no reason for it.


Ineffable.


----------

